# Datentyp numeric abfragen?



## EOB (2. Jul 2007)

hallo leute,

ich habe in einer tabelle daten vom typ numeric. wie frag ich die ab?

_
select * from table where amount = '1,23' --> geht nich
_

wie denn dann? habs auch schon mit casten versucht, klappt nicht so recht. die spalte amount ist also numeric...wie geh ich vor?

danke


----------



## _tiGGa_ (2. Jul 2007)

also laut mysql manuel, wird der PUNKT als trenner benutzt,
versuchs doch mal damit 

greetz


----------



## SlaterB (2. Jul 2007)

und nicht-Strings doch wohl immer ohne Anführungszeichen?

select * from table where amount = 1.23


----------

